
Show HN: A Searchable PPP Loan DB [for Federal Paycheck Protection Loans $150k+] - lgats
https://pppreport.org/
======
zjs
It's interesting to see all of the misspellings (e.g., it looks like there are
13 entries for San Francisco). I would have expected someone applying for a
loan for hundreds of thousands of dollars to get things like this correct.

